#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  இலங்கையில் தமிழ் சினிமா -சாத்தியத்தன்மை

## Karikaalan

இலங்கை முழுவதும் உள்ள சந்துபொந்துகளிலேல்லாம் இன்று இளைஞர்கள் காமெராவும் கையுமாக அலைவது கண்கூடு .. இலங்கை திரைப்படங்களை/குறும்படங்களை பார்ப்பவர்களை விட எடுப்பவர்கள் தான் இங்கு அதிகம் . தெரிந்தோ தெரியாமலோ ஒவ்வொரு வருடமும் பலகோடி பண முதலீடு இலங்கையில் தமிழ் திரைப்படத்துறைக்குள் முதலிடப்படுகிறது. இதில் எத்தனை விகிதம் திரும்ப எடுக்கப்பட்டது எனும் கேள்வியின் விடை அதிர்ச்சியளிக்க கூடியது .


maxresdefault.jpg

கடந்த இரண்டு மாதங்களாக திரையரங்குகளில் இதற்க்கு முன் எந்த திரைப்படத்திற்கும் இல்லாத விளம்பரப்படுத்தல்களுடன் கோமாளி கிங்க்ஸ் திரையிடப்பட்டுக்கொண்டு இருக்கிறது. படம் பார்த்த மக்களுக்கு படம் பிடித்திருக்கிறது. இருந்தும் மேலதிகமாக திரையரங்குக்கு மக்களை ஈர்க்க முடியாமல் இருப்பதை, வெறுமையாகி கிடந்த திரையரங்குகள் முலம் புரிந்து கொள்ளலாம். முக்கியமாக வடக்கு கிழக்கில் இந்த நிலைமை அதிகம். இன்னும் வடக்கு கிழக்கில் வாழும் பெரும்பான்மை மக்களுக்கு கோமாளி கிங்க்ஸ் என்றொரு முழுநீள இலங்கை திரைப்படம் வெளியாகி இருப்பது தெரியாது என்பதே கசப்பான உண்மை. வடக்கில் திரையரங்குக்கு வந்த மக்கள் கூட திரைப்பட குழுவின் விளம்பரப்படுத்தலால் வரவில்லை . உள்ளூர் சினிமா ஆர்வலர்கள் மற்றும் அவர்கள் சார்ந்த வட்டம் மட்டுமே இந்த திரைப்படத்தை வடக்கில் கண்டிருந்தனர். கோமாளி கிங்க்ஸ்கு பிறகு வெளியான சாலைப்பூக்கள் என்ற இலங்கை திரைப்படத்திற்கு இதை விட மோசமான நிலை .


இந்த கவலைக்கிடமான சூழ்நிலைக்கு நிறைய காரங்கள் உண்டு . சரியான ஊடகம் இன்மை இதில் முதலிடம். விளம்பரப்படுத்தளுகாக மட்டுமன்றி இந்திய தமிழ் சினிமா அதிக லாபத்தை பெற்று கொள்ளும் வழியான சடேலைட் உரிமை எனப்படும் தொலைக்காட்சி திரையிடல் உரிமையை நல்ல விலை கொடுத்து வாங்க கூடிய ஊடகம் இலங்கையில் இது வரை இல்லை. இந்திய தொலைக்காட்சி ஊடகங்களே இங்கு அதிக தாக்கம் செலுத்துகின்றன. இதை மீறி விளம்பரப்படுத்தும் உத்திகளை கையாண்டாலே தவிர மக்களை சென்றடைய முடியாது. 
இலங்கையின் புலம்பெயர் மக்களின் சந்தையை இதுவரை தென்னிந்திய சினிமா நன்கு பயன்படுத்தி லாபம் ஈட்டி வருகிறது. சரியானா படங்களும் சரியான விளம்பரப்படுத்தல்களும் சரியான இடைவெளிகளில் தொடர்ச்சியாக வெளிவரின் ஈழத்தில் தயாரிக்கப்படும் திரைப்படங்கள் தென்னிந்திய சினிமாவிலும் அதிகம் வருமானம் ஈட்டும் தொழில்த்துறையாக சில தசாப்தங்களிலேயே வளர்ந்து விஸ்வரூ பம் காணும் என்பதில் எந்த ஐயமும் இல்லை.

----------


## Beacon

> இலங்கை முழுவதும் உள்ள சந்துபொந்துகளிலேல்லாம் இன்று இளைஞர்கள் காமெராவும் கையுமாக அலைவது கண்கூடு .. இலங்கை திரைப்படங்களை/குறும்படங்களை பார்ப்பவர்களை விட எடுப்பவர்கள் தான் இங்கு அதிகம் . தெரிந்தோ தெரியாமலோ ஒவ்வொரு வருடமும் பலகோடி பண முதலீடு இலங்கையில் தமிழ் திரைப்படத்துறைக்குள் முதலிடப்படுகிறது. இதில் எத்தனை விகிதம் திரும்ப எடுக்கப்பட்டது எனும் கேள்வியின் விடை அதிர்ச்சியளிக்க கூடியது .
> 
> 
> maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> கடந்த இரண்டு மாதங்களாக திரையரங்குகளில் இதற்க்கு முன் எந்த திரைப்படத்திற்கும் இல்லாத விளம்பரப்படுத்தல்களுடன் கோமாளி கிங்க்ஸ் திரையிடப்பட்டுக்கொண்டு இருக்கிறது. படம் பார்த்த மக்களுக்கு படம் பிடித்திருக்கிறது. இருந்தும் மேலதிகமாக திரையரங்குக்கு மக்களை ஈர்க்க முடியாமல் இருப்பதை, வெறுமையாகி கிடந்த திரையரங்குகள் முலம் புரிந்து கொள்ளலாம். முக்கியமாக வடக்கு கிழக்கில் இந்த நிலைமை அதிகம். இன்னும் வடக்கு கிழக்கில் வாழும் பெரும்பான்மை மக்களுக்கு கோமாளி கிங்க்ஸ் என்றொரு முழுநீள இலங்கை திரைப்படம் வெளியாகி இருப்பது தெரியாது என்பதே கசப்பான உண்மை. வடக்கில் திரையரங்குக்கு வந்த மக்கள் கூட திரைப்பட குழுவின் விளம்பரப்படுத்தலால் வரவில்லை . உள்ளூர் சினிமா ஆர்வலர்கள் மற்றும் அவர்கள் சார்ந்த வட்டம் மட்டுமே இந்த திரைப்படத்தை வடக்கில் கண்டிருந்தனர். கோமாளி கிங்க்ஸ்கு பிறகு வெளியான சாலைப்பூக்கள் என்ற இலங்கை திரைப்படத்திற்கு இதை விட மோசமான நிலை .
> 
> 
> இந்த கவலைக்கிடமான சூழ்நிலைக்கு நிறைய காரங்கள் உண்டு . சரியான ஊடகம் இன்மை இதில் முதலிடம். விளம்பரப்படுத்தளுகாக மட்டுமன்றி இந்திய தமிழ் சினிமா அதிக லாபத்தை பெற்று கொள்ளும் வழியான சடேலைட் உரிமை எனப்படும் தொலைக்காட்சி திரையிடல் உரிமையை நல்ல விலை கொடுத்து வாங்க கூடிய ஊடகம் இலங்கையில் இது வரை இல்லை. இந்திய தொலைக்காட்சி ஊடகங்களே இங்கு அதிக தாக்கம் செலுத்துகின்றன. இதை மீறி விளம்பரப்படுத்தும் உத்திகளை கையாண்டாலே தவிர மக்களை சென்றடைய முடியாது. 
> இலங்கையின் புலம்பெயர் மக்களின் சந்தையை இதுவரை தென்னிந்திய சினிமா நன்கு பயன்படுத்தி லாபம் ஈட்டி வருகிறது. சரியானா படங்களும் சரியான விளம்பரப்படுத்தல்களும் சரியான இடைவெளிகளில் தொடர்ச்சியாக வெளிவரின் ஈழத்தில் தயாரிக்கப்படும் திரைப்படங்கள் தென்னிந்திய சினிமாவிலும் அதிகம் வருமானம் ஈட்டும் தொழில்த்துறையாக சில தசாப்தங்களிலேயே வளர்ந்து விஸ்வரூ பம் காணும் என்பதில் எந்த ஐயமும் இல்லை.


உண்மையான விடயம்!
இலங்கை சினிமா துறையில் முதலீட்டாளர்கள் பற்றாக்குறை ஒரு காரணம் என்பதை தாண்டி , ஏற்கனவே வந்துள்ள படைப்புகளை பிரதி செய்பத்தி விடுத்து, முழு நீள படம் உருவாக்குவபர்கள், இயக்குனர்களும் , கதையாசிரியர்களும் முற்று முழுதாக புதிதாக படைப்புகளை உருவாக்குவது அவசியம் .

மிக சிறந்த உதாரணம் கோமாளி கிங்ஸ்  :Smile:

----------


## Karikaalan

நிச்சயமாக .. சந்தையை உருவாக்க தொடர்ச்சியாக இவ்வாறான திரைப்படங்கள் செய்ய வேண்டிய தேவை அதிகம்

----------


## Medusa

First i ask for apology to type here in English because of my font problem. Komali kings is new turning point for the sri lankan tamil film industry. Because earlier days the quality of the films is very poor. But komali kings is better than others. In future the theaters will change.

----------


## Karikaalan

yes for sure .. more we keep making quality films, more the people will visit the theatres

----------

